# 4 Dead after yacht hits breakwater in Rimini harbour



## aa3jy

http://www.ybw.com/news-from-yachti...yacht-hits-breakwater-in-rimini-harbour-51353


----------



## sailforlife

That sucksssss RIP


----------



## hpeer

That’s a July 26, 2017 report of an April accident. 

The original accident had a thread on it. It brought up a lot of discussion about keel attachments.


----------



## capta

Sad tale.
I wonder what "repairs" necessitated this tragedy?
Boy, you don't often see the keel of a 50 footer knocked off so quickly and easily, do you?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Some say you are safer at sea.
Some say you are safer in port.
Either way you can't change your mind and try to enter or leave port in a storm.


Unless it's Sydney Harbour.


----------



## capta

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Some say you are safer at sea.
> Some say you are safer in port.
> Either way you can't change your mind and try to enter or leave port in a storm.
> 
> Unless it's Sydney Harbour.


Perhaps your next hurricane season should be spent running several of the bars on the northern West Coast (Cal, Oregon and Washington) when things are a bit breezy. I'd suggest you try the Columbia River bar first, 'cause they say that's the easy one! lol
Hm.... I wonder if they rent bareboats out that way?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capta said:


> Perhaps your next hurricane season should be spent running several of the bars on the northern West Coast (Cal, Oregon and Washington) when things are a bit breezy.


Why do I want to go there?

I want to stay forever in nice waters in nice months.
:smile:smile:smile


----------



## svHyLyte

This case is not dissimilar to an event that happened in the Bahamas several years ago that was the subject of much discussion here abouts and elsewhere. Running for port in bad weather, relying on an engine and loosing it. Unfortunately, the nearer shore one is, usually the rougher the seas become, stirring up "crap" in a yachts fuel tank which almost assures that a fuel pick-up or filter will become blocked and the engine fail. As uncomfortable as it may seem, simply heaving too on an off-shore tack is usually the safest option. If one intends to sail off-shore, even a few miles, one is well advised to figure out how to heave too in relatively calmer weather, trying progressively stronger winds as one gains experience, so that when necessary, one knows the drill and what to expect. In our case, our boat heaves too pretty well and simply sits like a big fat duck on the water, rising and falling with seas and fore-reaching somewhat even though often heeled rather more than is comfortable. That is far better in my view than attempting to breast a channel entrance where one may need to rely on uncertain engine power. It usually isn't the sea that kills yachts, but the "hard stuff" around the edges. No?

FWIW...


----------



## nautidawg

svHyLyte said:


> As uncomfortable as it may seem, simply heaving too on an off-shore tack is usually the safest option.


Thumbs up


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

svHyLyte said:


> This case is not dissimilar to an event that happened in the Bahamas several years ago that was the subject of much discussion here abouts and elsewhere. Running for port in bad weather, relying on an engine and loosing it.


Yes. That was the one where the young woman was killed... They were trying to come into the cut off Marsh Harbor?

The stupid thing about that was they could have continued just 30nms further south and they could have turned into New Providence Channel and had flat water where their seasickness would have dissipated.
But, but but, lack or sleep combined with seasickness screws up the decision making process.

Bank sleep, slow down, hove to offshore.

It's so tough from the armchair....


----------



## svHyLyte

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes. That was the one where the young woman was killed... They were trying to come into the cut off Marsh Harbor?
> 
> The stupid thing about that was they could have continued just 30nms further south and they could have turned into New Providence Channel and had flat water where their seasickness would have dissipated.
> But, but but, lack or sleep combined with seasickness screws up the decision making process.
> 
> Bank sleep, slow down, hove to offshore.
> 
> It's so tough from the armchair....


Yes Mark--

That was the case I was remembering. As the "master" of the boat, it is sometimes very difficult not to try to respond to the distress of one's crew/passengers, particularly so if they are your wife or children. Relieving their distress/sickness becomes a priority even though doing so poses much greater risks. I have been through that debate on several occasions over the years and had a very PO'd wife and daughter as a consequence. After the fact, however, at least my (much) better half agreed that sitting out the weather for a few hours or a night was a much wiser choice. I can also affirm the effects of lack of sleep on thinking, on one wind swept tumultuous dark night imagining I was seeing an island close aport when I knew darn well there was none for 50+ miles (but scrambling below to check our chart to be double sure!).

FWIW...


----------

